# ISO Shark Steak Recipes



## BBQ Mikey (Jun 26, 2007)

I just bought a pound of shark steak.  I dont know why, _it just looked good._

Help me out, this is my first shark cooking experience.  I dont even know if its cool to eat the blue skin on it.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 26, 2007)

Cook it like swordfish.  It's good on th grill.  Skip the skin.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Like Andy said! Great on the grill sans skin!

Enjoy!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 26, 2007)

I like shark much better than I like swordfish.  It stays moister regardless of how you cook it.

For steaks (like Mako) I literally use any recipe for swordfish or tuna - it always turns out great.

For thick strips (like BlackTip), I either cut them into chunks & make kabobs, or I "butterfly" them & cook them as I'd do any firm filet.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks guys, heres the recipe, I got it from cooks.com (all recipes is rubbish)


TERIYAKI SHARK STEAKS 
2 lbs. shark steaks
1/2 c. teriyaki sauce
1 tbsp. brown sugar
1 tbsp. lemon juice
1/2 c. butter
1/2 tsp. garlic powder
2 tbsp. lemon juice
Marinate shark steaks in mixture of teriyaki sauce, brown sugar and lemon juice for 4 to 5 hours. Remove. Mix other ingredients with marinade. Broil steaks about 4" from hot coals for 5 to 8 minutes, basting often. Turn fish and broil 5 minutes more until fish flakes.

I will return in a while and let you know how they turned out....wish me luck...


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jun 26, 2007)

It came out like filet mignion.

I garnished with lemon and home made pot sticker sauce.
Served with sticky rice.

Its great being on top of the food chain.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 27, 2007)

Shark is GREAT eationg, I love Mako in particular. Season with s&p, grilled and rubbed with horseradish, dollop of creme fraiche, and a squeeze of lemon. Good stuff.

And yes, I too enjoy eating anything that given the chance would eat me.


----------



## Constance (Jul 5, 2007)

Shark is good...I've eaten it several times when we were in Florida. 

Gee, I miss that good fresh seafood.


----------



## Mr._Steak (Jul 29, 2007)

This is good fish when fresh of course, is not exotic-tasting like many may think!

My technique is to s&p the fish then brush it frequently with simple mixture of fresh lemon juice and butter while grilling it.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jul 29, 2007)

You said it Mr.Steak, it tasted like a really good steak to me... Lemon really brings out a flavor in it, less seems to be more with shark.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh, one more fun recipe to make with shark is what I call "Shark Bites". A restaurant back in NY used to make something similar with swordfish & they were terrific, but I much prefer them with shark (catchier title, too - lol!!).

Anyway, all you do is remove the skin, if present, from the shark steak & cut into bite-size cubes. Then toss the cubes lightly in some flour seasoned with some salt, pepper, paprika, & granulated garlic. Heat some extra-virgin olive oil or half-&-half olive oil & butter in either a cast-iron pan or a wok & pan-fry the shark cubes until lightly browned & cooked through. Serve with lots of lemon wedges.

These can be served as an appetizer - either plated or stuck with toothpicks - or as an entree.


----------

